# Daily Grind of Mansfield



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Come and unwind at our new coffee shop and cafe. The Daily Grind offers a large variety of specialty espresso drinks, smoothies, Italian sodas, frozen Blendz drinks, fresh criossant breakfast sandwiches, delicious muffins and pastries, fresh baguette and criossant sandwiches, chips, soup, salads, gelato ice cream, cookies, and decadent desserts








More...


----------

